
How wind and geography influences wildfire smoke - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.windy.com/-Show-add-more-layers/overlays?so2sm,38.962,-121.069,8
======
s0rce
How does the SO2 concentration relate to the smoke, usually I've seen people
looking at the 2.5um particle concentration.

------
a-ve
A similar project: [https://www.ventusky.com/](https://www.ventusky.com/)

Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13559581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13559581)

------
CharlesW
Do HN-ers have recommendations for connected devices that measure S02 and
particulate matter?

~~~
legulere
[https://www.luftdaten.info](https://www.luftdaten.info) has developed such a
device for crowd-sourced measuring.

------
bvxvbxbxb
Paradise, CA Camp Fire refugee here.

